# Replacing Logitech Sub



## Funtoss (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone i want to replace my Logitech Z-2300 Sub which is 8inch

would this sound better on then my Z-2300 sub?
would this work with my Z-2300 amp?

http://www.trademe.co.nz/motors/car-stereos/subwoofers/10-or-smaller/auction-390322692.htm

Thanks


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 12, 2011)

Should work with amp but you should pop the driver out and see what crossover maybe soldered to the speaker.
I would think the onboard amp controlls the rolloff points and the speaker is standard.

In all, the JBL is most likely a better build.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 12, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Should work with amp but you should pop the driver out and see what crossover maybe soldered to the speaker.
> I would think the onboard amp controlls the rolloff points and the speaker is standard.
> 
> In all, the JBL is most likely a better build.



Hmm do you think it would double the performance and sound as well?


would this work?

http://www.trademe.co.nz/motors/car-stereos/subwoofers/11-17/auction-390095551.htm

Would it work at all? because i want to know if the amp in the Z-2300 can fire it up or not?

Can the Z-2300 amp power up subs that are rated at 1000w?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 12, 2011)

Look at sensitivity rating: JBL = Sensitivity: 91dB  vs  Kenwood = Sensitivity: 86dB 

8" vs (12" = NO) ???  The box was made with 8" driver.

JBL is more efficient and can better use 200watt amp.  Clean 200w is better than crappy 1000w.

Logitech Z-2300 200 watts RMS 2.1 Speaker System

How clean is the output now at mid volume, 3/4 volume, near max?

If system starts to crumble at 3/4 volume, then I would say that amp is poorly made.

If your going to try, stay with 8" JBL driver.

Go for the highest Sensitivity rating possible.

Not going to "double" performance.

Is the current driver damaged and that is why you are looking to replace driver??

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_109GTO804/JBL-GTO804.html?tp=111&tab=features_and_specs

http://www.jbl.com/EN-US/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?PID=GTO804

PDF :  http://www.jbl.com/resources/Brands...cuments/en-US/BoxesandParameters/GTO 804D.pdf


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 12, 2011)

I just wanna get a better subwoofer thats why i was changing it.. hmm i might consider getting the JBL then?


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 12, 2011)

You are not going to be able to replace that sub and still have the system work. It is a custom sub built for that system and has a connector for the wired remote. No other sub is going to have a connector for that remote, except maybe another Logitech sub. No remote, no workie.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2011)

I may have missed it, but you aren't planning on throwing an aftermarket woofer into that same enclosure Logitech sets their woofer in right?


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 12, 2011)

It probably is possible to just replace the driver in your existing sub, but I suspect it won't make much of a difference. The construction of the enclosure is the most important part of a subwoofer and you can't change that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> It probably is possible to just replace the driver in your existing sub, but I suspect it won't make much of a difference. The construction of the enclosure is the most important part of a subwoofer and you can't change that.



That's what I was getting at. Its been quite some time since I built speaker boxes, but from what I remember that 8" woofer is gonna need a much larger enclosure to even *start* to sound right. placing a woofer in the logitech enclosure is a full on waste of money and a lot of abuse to your ears


----------



## hblackheart (Jul 12, 2011)

You might be better off with the z5500. You can get these from 250-300 used.  Not sure what new would be.  or just pipe it in through an old 5.1 receiver with some beater 12's eg(Fisher) or some old sansui's 12-15's for cheep.   I have both solutions listed above.  with a creative x-fi titanium.  And fyi.. the thx speakers from the z5500 do not sound anywhere near as good as my old 12 inch 100 watt fishers pushed through an older technics amp 100watts x5


----------

